

CNN's Dr Sanjay Gupta Looks @ 5 Hour Energy Drinks (Video) - keltecp11
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bestoftv/2009/07/15/cb.hole.plane.cnn

======
booticon
This is the correct link:
[http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/health/2009/07/15/am.gupta....](http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/health/2009/07/15/am.gupta.energy.drinks.cnn?iref=videosearch)

------
carterschonwald
the link doesn't work, click on the health news section of the videos then the
first one is the clip

